# Basic 1.1 ti RDA



## Chronix (29/3/19)

Hi all, so I picked up one of these guys today and was wondering if there are any owners in SA and what everyone's opinions are 

This RDA comes from the Philippines and has some awesome top airflow that makes it really hard to over squonk which is a big plus for me due to my tendency to over squonk.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

